
Hackaday Prize has $200k for hardware developers building a hopeful future - szczys
https://hackaday.io/prize
======
spacestuff387
Its great that this contest is focused on positive applications of technology.
This science fiction project from ASU is related:
[http://hieroglyph.asu.edu/](http://hieroglyph.asu.edu/) The goal was science
fiction short stories that inspire and set an example for young minds. Much of
science fiction is now dystopian. Each story highlights the potential good
that science can do and creates a sense of wonder and longing to learn more
and do good things with science and technology. One central theme is that we
have all of the technology we need to solve basic problems on the hardware,
software side of things. What we are lacking is political will. Some of the
stories tackle this topic: what would new tools look like that would help the
political system and make it better? Two that would be great to see for this
hardware hackaday: distributed mesh network internet and hardware vaults that
hold blockchain contracts of ownership for everything. Another cool one is the
haptic feedback shirt. Looking forward to seeing how this contest plays out.

~~~
szczys
I'm excited to hear interest in "hope" being the overall challenge. I'm tired
of constantly hearing dystopian prophesy. Yes, it makes for a good sci-fi
novel by I don't want to live in a dystopian future, I want to live in one
where our scientific achievement is a net benefit for all.

How do we get there? Start by spending time showing what a hopeful future can
look like!

Haptic feedback shirt is great for the Human Computer Interface Challenge part
of this. You should work on a concept!

